# Show us your car :)...



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

Just wanted to see what everyone else had here's mine only 18 so nothing special


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

B5 S4, 2.7 V6 twin turbo


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

C4 VTS HDi


----------



## Jay0205 (Jul 30, 2011)

Picked this up last week, 2.0l TDI Quattro S-line Black edition - not bad for 23yo!


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

BMW 428i msport. My current demonstrator.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

1 series coupe 123d 2ltr twin turbo


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

2.0 litre turbo , s-line. 19 y/o.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

Bmw 320d coupe - 21y/o

might have to sell it soon  fund a new business idea


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

ppl in here really are some rich mofos.. :whistling:










this will be my car the day i win the lottery


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

W reg peugeot 206 in silver, can't be ****d to go and take a photo.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

My E92 M3. Dogs got the insides wrecked


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Desperately hoping i can afford the new one sometime next year!!


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

TT 1.8T full 3.2 sport cat back, dump valve.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

222 said:


> View attachment 148988
> View attachment 148988
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice car mate.


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

Dan TT said:


> Very nice car mate.


Cheers pal, yours to !


----------



## Lazy G (Apr 15, 2014)

Z4 35i 3 litre Twin Turbo !


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Corsa VXR 'Burg edition


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

what the hell have all these young'uns got brand new bimmers and audi's?

FAURK


----------



## Themanthatcan (Aug 3, 2012)

Man I'm 25 with a shagged out Civic, i must have been missing a trick earlier in life...Audi TT, BMW's... what!?


----------



## kadafi39 (Apr 9, 2013)

This is like a bmw forum! Here's mine anyway, e60 lowered on coilovers and on csl wheels :thumb:


----------



## Lazy G (Apr 15, 2014)

robdobbie said:


> Corsa VXR 'Burg edition


Ahhhhhh I love the corsa VXR I can imagine they are epic fun to drive. Had the Astra some time ago and it was a great car


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Are yous all daddies little rich boys


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

gone now as i dont drive anymore, but i did share a mark 1 MX-5 with my da since we both wanted to fix it up again. if i could afford it id have ti right back, feather weight 90HP rear wheel drive with no power steering, great fun to drive


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Here's me just getting into my new car:whistling:


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Blah cba to go outside. 13plate range rover sport and a mk5 golf gti as a run around. But I'm 33 so insurance is cheaper than you youngsters!


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

big pete said:


> Blah cba to go outside. 13plate range rover sport and a mk5 golf gti as a run around. But I'm 33 so insurance is cheaper than you youngsters!


them competitions must pay well! :thumbup1:


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Wardy33 said:


> them competitions must pay well! :thumbup1:


Competitions?


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

big pete said:


> Competitions?


EFBB winner?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

big pete said:


> Competitions?


Think he's referring to the Miss Great Britain ones.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Wardy33 said:


> EFBB winner?


Lol, I doubt I'd be a winner with 25%+ bf! It's just an avatar sig that I haven't yet figured out how to change


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

big pete said:


> Lol, I doubt I'd be a winner with 25%+ bf! It's just an avatar sig that I haven't yet figured out how to change


haha ok mate sorry i looked like a statement to me


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Mey said:


> Think he's referring to the Miss Great Britain ones.


exactly this.


----------



## Jay0205 (Jul 30, 2011)

safc49 said:


> Are yous all daddies little rich boys


Car, Insurance, Tax all out my own pocket mate!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

robdobbie said:


> Corsa VXR 'Burg edition


How's your spine after driving this? Still in tact? :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> How's your spine after driving this? Still in tact? :lol:


 :lol: If you're refering to the top gear review, James May can suck my d!ck  The suspension may be a little stiff but the handling is amazing, I took it round Rockingham and it's like the tyres were glued to the floor! I've had it since 19, don't know how I haven't killed myself yet with the speed I take round abouts


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

Jay-uk said:


> Car, Insurance, Tax all out my own pocket mate!


snap!

want me to take you for a spin safc49?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

robdobbie said:


> :lol: If you're refering to the top gear review, James May can suck my d!ck  The suspension may be a little stiff but the handling is amazing, I took it round Rockingham and it's like the tyres were glued to the floor! I've had it since 19, don't know how I haven't killed myself yet with the speed I take round abouts


Hahahahahaha! I dunno mate I couldn't deal with a rock hard suspension, the Beamer is much more comfortable


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

safc49 said:


> Are yous all daddies little rich boys


  Finance is a wonderful thing

Luckily I'm 33 so the S4 costs less to insure than the Golf GTi 20vt I had before it


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

RACK said:


> Finance is a wonderful thing


If the thread tittle was "show us your (outright owned, bought and paid for) car" there would be about four replies :whistling:


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

RACK said:


> Finance is a wonderful thing
> 
> Luckily I'm 33 so the S4 costs less to insure than the Golf GTi 20vt I had before it


a 335i costs me around 800 per year and my audi tt is 1290.. dont make sense.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Wardy33 said:


> a 335i costs me around 800 per year and my audi tt is 1290.. dont make sense.


They prob think you'll be more careful with the beema.

Way I see mine is everyone knows it was a gti and they're still seen as boy racer cars. The S4 looks like an audi estate apart from a difffernt bumper and a tiny badge on the boot and front grill. Different story when the foot is down though


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

RACK said:


> They prob think you'll be more careful with the beema.
> 
> Way I see mine is everyone knows it was a gti and they're still seen as boy racer cars. The S4 looks like an audi estate apart from a difffernt bumper and a tiny badge on the boot and front grill. Different story when the foot is down though


thats why i enjoy my TT. its a 1.8T with a fck off dump valve, sounds like a monster when i floor it but if im being pleasant it looks like a 3.2 v6 

best of both worlds. i do want a more MATURE car next though lol.

would prefer a nice big X5 tbh every 3 months i need new tyres on this TT its getting stupid. and 20 mpg is harsh


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

325ci M sport


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

.


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Had this a year now...


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Corsa vxr, rubbish pic but only 1 I got atm


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Hahahahahaha! I dunno mate I couldn't deal with a rock hard suspension, the Beamer is much more comfortable


I sometimes think a comfortable car would be better.....

then I remember I'm not old!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

robdobbie said:


> I sometimes think a comfortable car would be better.....
> 
> then I remember I'm not old!!


 :lol: well the 1 series is just about perfect, doesn't roll or anything but is comfortable.......but its ok if you can only afford a Corsa :devil2:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

222 said:


> snap!
> 
> want me to take you for a spin safc49?


No thanks. I'm not gay, I'm married:wub:


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

this is myaudi :rolleye:

absolutely buzzing snce i got this...... oh wait, i dont have a car


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

safc49 said:


> No thanks. I'm not gay, I'm married *to a man* :wub:


edited it for you pal


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

ReissDench said:


> Just wanted to see what everyone else had here's mine only 18 so nothing special


 @ReissDench

need to see you in the car mate or your simply hanging around fields with your camera


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> edited it for you pal


Smiley didn't work

Who was talking to you? Some b1tchy people :001_tt2:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just a little '02 reg 1.2 corsa for me, bought when I was 18 all out of my own money saved up.. will do for now as a means of transport :tongue: wheels are different, but cba to take a pic now so will use advertiser one :laugh:


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

safc49 said:


> No thanks. I'm not gay, I'm married:wub:


Congrats!

You could probably pass as a gay bear though


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

I have this now. An audi rs6










Before that i had an evo 8


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

WOW:mellow:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

222 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> You could probably pass as a gay bear though


Wait till I let the hair grow back


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

own the whole car no finance 23 and 123 days 4 hours old suck my p3nis rich boys


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

New cars really aren't that hard to afford nowadays. I'm a student and this is my 320d sport. Costs me about £5 a day more than my old MG cost including finance, fuel insurance and tax.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

My Little Blue Demon :lol:



is one of only two cars that have made me smile when driving it, the other was a Land Rover 110 V8 

Currently is Brabus SB2 remapped by Mercedes and then tweaked by Smart R Us to just short of 120BHP with some subtle handling and braking mods as well. So is pretty nippy as it only weighs around 840Kg :lol: . Also is a completely different car underneath to the normal Smarts (ptoooey), and is around 7s 0-60 and sticks to country lanes like glue.

However is going to be shipped off at some point later this year (August at the moment) for the Brabus engine to be taken out and some lunacy added in, and about 50Kgs overall weight loss as well. Will end up, in race profile, with around 420BHP at the wheels (about 600 BHP/tonne), new ABS and ESP systems going in, and seam welded and an invisible cage added as well (I am not completely deranged), and the the current paddle shift system updated to a pre-select sequential system: so while in 1st gear, 2nd is already selected etc so there is no noticeable drop in revs changing gears. Also some clever stuff like logarithmic throttle profiles, and switchable performance engine mappings so will be tractable and economical pootling around - similar profile to a standard Brabus Smart, but will eat pretty much everything on the road if needs be. :lol:

Not too concerned about 0-60, but a standard Smart with a standard Hayabusa engine in it is 3-4s 0-60. I am expecting this to be around 3, if not a little lower. However really want the 0-100 to be between 4 and 5 seconds.

Yes, I will be posting videos once its is done, you can bet your bottom dollar I will, and will get someone off the board that has met me before to be there for the filming as well.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Wardy33 said:


> a 335i costs me around 800 per year and my audi tt is 1290.. dont make sense.


Age is wonderful, the golf is £310, range is £550. When I was 20 I had an original impreza turbo, that was £2800 p.a.


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

this is my 3.0 petrol jaguar.. had since 21


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

C220 Sport


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I sometimes think a comfortable car would be better.....
> 
> then I remember I'm not old!!


The burg suspension same as standard vxr? I feel every bump in mine haha.


----------



## aaron328 (Jan 13, 2014)

My E36 328 drift car.

Not road legal though :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ross1991 said:


> The berg suspension same as standard vxr? I feel every bump in mine haha.


That's cause the standard setup is crap! I had KW Coilovers on mine and they were amazing!!

I ended up selling the VXR, saved up £21k to buy an EVO X but I've just been to look at a house today. A house and a boring golf is probably the right thing to do.


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

My ride


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> That's cause the standard setup is crap! I had KW Coilovers on mine and they were amazing!!
> 
> I ended up selling the VXR, saved up £21k to buy an EVO X but I've just been to look at a house today. A house and a boring golf is probably the right thing to do.


Shut up and buy an Evo ya old cvnt


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: well the 1 series is just about perfect, doesn't roll or anything but is comfortable.......but its ok if you can only afford a Corsa :devil2:


Only afford a corsa? I bought it new for 19k lol


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

Lewy_h said:


> C220 Sport


Did you out that grille on ? Looks smart ( makes front look newer


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Mercs, beemers, tts, an RS6! wtf do you do people :confused1:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## wtw (Jan 10, 2013)

Current



Previous


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

222 said:


> Did you out that grille on ? Looks smart ( makes front look newer


Got it off eBay mate, about 120.

Going to be putting the original back on but painted or vinyl'd


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

What's with all the boring german cars? :whistling:


----------



## bigginhoose (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

my boys toy v8 5 ltr chevy


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> Mercs, beemers, tts, an RS6! wtf do you do people :confused1:


i sell rocks


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

currently got a bmw e46 m3 & audi tt 225/honda cbr600rr bike


----------



## Timetochange (Apr 16, 2014)

C30 CDI AMG

Honda CRX del sol k20 all....


----------



## Monty_uk (Dec 17, 2013)

http://puu.sh/7ZUBx

20 Y/O


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

My Truck - and yes shes stuck hence my beaming stoopid face- wife pushed me out. Hard core


----------



## Harry1213 (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

The Sunday ride and the run around I picked up a few weeks ago :whistling:


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

haven't got my exact car but looks like this but a bit lower


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

robdobbie said:


> Only afford a corsa? I bought it new for 19k lol


Why on earth would you do that?

Mind = blown :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> View attachment 149047
> 
> 
> View attachment 149048


Ali G would be proud :lol:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Few shots of my last car




























Going to have a look this week.

GT140, suede seats, DAB radio, climate control, cruise control.

Quite well specced with low mileage and a decent price, difficult to find those three things in a German car.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Why on earth would you do that?
> 
> Mind = blown :lol:


I ask myself this most days :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Ali G would be proud :lol:







Both cars have plenty of character!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> Both cars have plenty of character!


Awesome film! My mate had a Renault 5 it didn't work unless you had the heater on full blast.......this was an unwelcome surprise in summer!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Awesome film! My mate had a Renault 5 it didn't work unless you had the heater on full blast.......this was an unwelcome surprise in summer!


Haha mines permanently on have to disconnect the water pipes and stick em together in summer


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> Haha mines permanently on have to disconnect the water pipes and stick em together in summer


Sounds like a quality build :lol: cool cars though.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Sounds like a quality build :lol: cool cars though.


He no beemer build quality lol


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> He no beemer build quality lol


Whats that?! Had mine for less than 6 months and had to take it in twice to have things fixed now! Both known issues!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Students running '12 plate beemers? the ****?


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> Students running '12 plate beemers? the ****?


I am a mature student  Earnt decent money fitting kitchens before going to uni and done some freelance CAD stuff whilst at uni. So not some rich kid living off daddys card.

Don't smoke and rarely drink not bothered about designer clothes and all that crap, cars however are one think I like to spend money on.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

qashqai for me, although it was given to me by my mum as she can no longer drive.. not a personal choice of car but itll do!


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Few shots of my last car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAB radios in cars are bull**** i've found... Unless you're not moving when listening to it.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

no-way said:


> DAB radios in cars are bull**** i've found... Unless you're not moving when listening to it.


Ive got one in the bimmer and its quality mate, never had an issue.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Ive got one in the bimmer and its quality mate, never had an issue.


I started to use it in the merc and travelling on the motorway it seemed to always cut out as it was finding a stronger signal...


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

no-way said:


> I started to use it in the merc and travelling on the motorway it seemed to always cut out as it was finding a stronger signal...


That would annoy the sh1t out of me, maybe there's an actual problem with it as mine hasn't dropped out once no matter where I am.


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

My car now. Fabia vrs running 190bhp/320lft torque smf clutch kit and bigger pd150 turbo and Darkside developments solid pipework kit(no boost pipes to leak or burst off) with Seat sport fmic + remap Roof is painted gloss black too


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> That would annoy the sh1t out of me, maybe there's an actual problem with it as mine hasn't dropped out once no matter where I am.


Yeah, it was seriously ****ing annoying. lol I'll take it back to merc to see


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Jimboi said:


> Whats that?! Had mine for less than 6 months and had to take it in twice to have things fixed now! Both known issues!


Tell me about it! Told BMW I wasn't happy about the fact Throttle actuators go on all the E92 M3s because of crap bits of plastic and they more or less told me to stuff it. £1900 fix for 6 plastic cogs


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

no-way said:


> DAB radios in cars are bull**** i've found... Unless you're not moving when listening to it.


Select trading of Bristol. The guy there was a dick. I literally wanted to buy a mk5 golf gti off the forecourt, but I wanted to test drive it first. He said no. I walked off. I went across town Bristol to another golf I had booked in to see, I bought that one instead. Simples


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

big pete said:


> Select trading of Bristol. The guy there was a dick. I literally wanted to buy a mk5 golf gti off the forecourt, but I wanted to test drive it first. He said no. I walked off. I went across town Bristol to another golf I had booked in to see, I bought that one instead. Simples


Was his name Nathan by any chance mate? That's who I've been speaking to..


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

i have a ****ty 1.2 corsa c 5 door with a rusty door  beat that!

oh and a seat leon sat on the drive as im too skint to fix it


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Tom90 said:


> Was his name Nathan by any chance mate? That's who I've been speaking to..


im not sure on his name, posh looking, skinny with floppy blonde hair


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> Both cars have plenty of character!


That looks like Martin Freeman as I've never seen him before!


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Jaff0 said:


> That looks like Martin Freeman as I've never seen him before!


hah :lol: that is him Ricky C


----------



## Macky1986 (Feb 10, 2014)

Don't know how 2 pics are sideways and how one managed to show as a thumbnail but oh well. This is my car, no rich daddy just bought and paid for through hard work.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

oh balls...


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

bought this a while back taxed to 2050 and motd to 2024 and get about 500 miles per can of beans


----------



## rhys78 (Mar 28, 2013)

Mk1 Focus RS. 350bhp


----------



## Shaun84 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## evolver (Jul 10, 2013)

My car, we'll not my actual one as it's dark and wet outside and be a'd to get up. Top spec 2litre turbo, full leather interior with heated and massaging seats,,,,,,,lovely.


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

Cba go out to the garage and take a picture of a project but its like this

http://https://www.parts-specs.com/photos/0650135-Volvo-240-Estate-240-GLE-2.3-Estate-1991.jpg

Don't be fooled the parts are already 10x what I paid for the car lol


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

03 a4 with bmw x5 wheels

23yo had it for 3years


----------



## daffodil (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

So I have this thing for 007...

My current love affair is the Z3. This is mine:





































And this is Bond's. Mine doesn't include the parachute unfortunately.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Liam. (Jan 14, 2014)

Some nice cars in here! I flew to Manchester to pick this up last summer:





































Bit of a random first post lol, but saw the thread and thought I'd pop in :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2014)

ive got 1 very similar mate.getting rare now.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

rhys78 said:


> Mk1 Focus RS. 350bhp


Did you take them on your phone mate?


----------



## rhys78 (Mar 28, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Did you take them on your phone mate?


No a few of my friends are professional photographers


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

rhys78 said:


> No a few of my friends are professional photographers


Haha I'm only messing about mate, awesome photos, the middle one looks like an ad Ford did a few years back actually.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Here's my 08 bimmer 120d m sport.




























Only concern with this is the notorious timing chain issue.


----------



## rhys78 (Mar 28, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Haha I'm only messing about mate, awesome photos, the middle one looks like an ad Ford did a few years back actually.


haha i know mate! cheers


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

Its funny how the people with the nicest cars live in the ugliest residential areas.


----------



## Twilheimer (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## strongboes (Mar 17, 2009)

Had this a few weeks and this is the first thing I have had done to it, see if you can guess what it is.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

strongboes said:


> View attachment 149405
> View attachment 149406
> 
> 
> Had this a few weeks and this is the first thing I have had done to it, see if you can guess what it is.


Rear wheel drive german? BMW?


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

My R26


----------



## strongboes (Mar 17, 2009)

Gary29 said:


> Rear wheel drive german? BMW?


Yes, E39 M5. I love it


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

barneycharles said:


> Its funny how the people with the nicest cars live in the ugliest residential areas.


Dont need rear wheel drive on a f*cking farm do we?!


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

k3z said:


> Dont need rear wheel drive on a f*cking farm do we?!


All Im saying is you guys are Sh!t at looking after your money


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

barneycharles said:


> All Im saying is you guys are Sh!t at looking after your money


Fair play but as mentioned earlier, some might see blasting money on a night out on booze etc a lesser pass-time than enjoying driving a cool car that theyve earned.

If people end up in financial hardship through the purchase of anything, then theyre stupid and that includes drugs, ale, cars, phones etc.

If you can afford the monthly payments and are passionate about the hobby, then youd be stupid to save up for 3 years for the sake of saving around £500 on interest (depending on the loan)

Finance rates are really low at present (3.5-3.5%) which makes getting what you want and can afford on a monthly basis much more accessible.

Besides, your clearly a guy who sees the glass as half empty. If my mate went and spent 20k on a car which was well within his monthly budget, id pat him on the back, not scour at his wastage of HIS money.


----------



## Jonny L (Apr 21, 2014)

First car checking in :whistling:


----------



## weetabix86 (Feb 17, 2014)

Fiesta ST, possibly the most fun I've most fun I've had in a car!










Will be upgrading to either a new Focus RS or a Mustang when they're released. Massive discount helps a lot!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Here is mine. Nothing special but I like it.


----------



## weetabix86 (Feb 17, 2014)

rhys78 said:


> Mk1 Focus RS. 350bhp


Nice power there! This RS was on the managers car scheme when it was released; gutted I wasn't around then!


----------



## rhys78 (Mar 28, 2013)

weetabix86 said:


> Nice power there! This RS was on the managers car scheme when it was released; gutted I wasn't around then!


Thanks mate. Going for 400bhp in next few months. Should be an animal


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

rhys78 said:


> Thanks mate. Going for 400bhp in next few months. Should be an animal


Are these front wheel drive or four wheel?


----------



## rhys78 (Mar 28, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Are these front wheel drive or four wheel?


Front wheel


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

rhys78 said:


> Front wheel


Lol. Do you really need any more power :lol:

Handling must be shocking putting that power through the front wheels on a tight bend??


----------



## rhys78 (Mar 28, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Lol. Do you really need any more power :lol:
> 
> Handling must be shocking putting that power through the front wheels on a tight bend??


Knew you was going to say that Haha. They do spin up real easy but its all down to mapping. I know a couple of guys running 500-500bhp through there's and use them often on track


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

rhys78 said:


> Knew you was going to say that Haha. They do spin up real easy but its all down to mapping. I know a couple of guys running 500-500bhp through there's and use them often on track


500hp focus on track wut? after owning 530i for a few years, I had 200hp Clio RS 200 and that was bloody awful, the torque steer was crazy


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Either loads of rich fcukers in this thread or more likely one or two rich fckurs and a load of lads living with mum and dad while leasing a flash car lol.

I've got a grand scenic and Mrs has an 06 astra. We aren't into cars really but I would like an RX 8 and eventually a lotus Elise but I want to wait until my daughter is a bit older as it isn't exactly family friendly plus I need to move to a house with a garage really first.


----------



## weetabix86 (Feb 17, 2014)

Dave 0511 said:


> Either loads of rich fcukers in this thread or more likely one or two rich fckurs and a load of lads living with mum and dad while leasing a flash car lol.
> 
> I've got a grand scenic and Mrs has an 06 astra. We aren't into cars really but I would like an RX 8 and eventually a lotus Elise but I want to wait until my daughter is a bit older as it isn't exactly family friendly plus I need to move to a house with a garage really first.


Or possibility number 3: fcukers with well paid jobs  .

Good choice with the Elise, fingers crossed you get that garage soon!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dave 0511 said:


> Either loads of rich fcukers in this thread or more likely one or two rich fckurs and a load of lads living with mum and dad while leasing a flash car lol.
> 
> I've got a grand scenic and Mrs has an 06 astra. We aren't into cars really but I would like an RX 8 and eventually a lotus Elise but I want to wait until my daughter is a bit older as it isn't exactly family friendly plus I need to move to a house with a garage really first.


Rx 8's are cheap as hell mate.

....well they are initially :lol:


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Truck.zip

Just got four new Bridgestone Destinations for 335 USD! So happy about that deal!


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Fits all my dogs in


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

rhys78 said:


> Knew you was going to say that Haha. They do spin up real easy but its all down to mapping. I know a couple of guys running 500-500bhp through there's and use them often on track





BetterThanYou said:


> 500hp focus on track wut? after owning 530i for a few years, I had 200hp Clio RS 200 and that was bloody awful, the torque steer was crazy


We did a track day last week and one lad had a Focus RS (new shape) running big power, was killing everything. He was running slicks as well though which helps a lot putting the power down.

I used to have a Megane 225 remapped to around 265bhp obviously through the front wheels, only really struggled in the wet, otherwise it had no torque steer issues, it runs a revoknuckle style front suspension similar to the RS which helps a lot, no LSD though.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

rhys78 said:


> Knew you was going to say that Haha. They do spin up real easy but its all down to mapping. I know a couple of guys running 500-500bhp through there's and use them often on track


How can a map dictate wheel spin, air/fuel ratio, timing, dwell time etc have no bearing on wheel spin. Basically you have a fundamentally flawed car being frot wheel drive, simple as that. You learn one thing if someone tells you a RS is fast, amd that is.....they have never experienced a fast car.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> How can a map dictate wheel spin, air/fuel ratio, timing, dwell time etc have no bearing on wheel spin. Basically you have a fundamentally flawed car being frot wheel drive, simple as that. You learn one thing if someone tells you a RS is fast, amd that is.....they have never experienced a fast car.


Amen.

You thinking along the lines of an AWD GT-R?


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

Track days have such a mix of cars and drivers. I wooped a new Porsche gt3 in my ****ty old legacy estate, I'm under no illusion that my legacies faster!

Really not a fan of big power fwd cars, getting the tail out on a rwd is so much more fun than washing out of the corner.


----------



## johno333 (Apr 1, 2014)

Had a car didn't use it much so sold it to buy more !supplements!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dave 0511 said:


> I would like ... eventually a lotus Elise ... plus I need to move to a house with a garage really first.


Get it now and stick it outside in the rain, it'll be fine. It's plastic and aluminum - it ain't gonna rust :laugh:


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

PHMG said:


> Rx 8's are cheap as hell mate.
> 
> ....well they are initially :lol:


Yeah mate saw an incredible limited edition one on auttrader last night for less than 4000. Its more the fact I have only just got the grand scenic so need to get some use out of it and also I do 220miles each Fri and Sunday so petrol would kill me in an RX 8. Would be double what it costs now.

I think my next car will be a short term RX 8 maybe for a year just so I can tick it off. Then a boring family car again while I save for the dream lotus! I don't even want an expensive one you can pick them up for 10-11k.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lorian said:


> Get it now and stick it outside in the rain, it'll be fine. It's plastic and aluminum - it ain't gonna rust :laugh:


Lol. I don't think it would last two minutes before being keyed with my current on road parking situation !


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dave 0511 said:


> Yeah mate saw an incredible limited edition one on auttrader last night for less than 4000. Its more the fact I have only just got the grand scenic so need to get some use out of it and also I do 220miles each Fri and Sunday so petrol would kill me in an RX 8. Would be double what it costs now.
> 
> I think my next car will be a short term RX 8 maybe for a year just so I can tick it off. Then a boring family car again while I save for the dream lotus! I don't even want an expensive one you can pick them up for 10-11k.


Sack it off mate. Rx7 with subtle body kit and smooth lines is so much better.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

ableton said:


> I have this now. An audi rs6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way!!!!

You got a C7 RS6?

They are beautiful!!!


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Rx 8's are cheap as hell mate.
> 
> ....well they are initially :lol:


I have a RX8, 56k miles and needed an engine rebuild, which cost £3250 but I did have her ported and remapped, she should be pushing 250ish brake now and handles like a dream!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

chris l said:


> I have a RX8, 56k miles and needed an engine rebuild, which cost £3250 but I did have her ported and remapped, she should be pushing 250ish brake now and handles like a dream!


Lol. Yeah hence the in "initially".

Is there a way of avoiding rebuilds if you know how to maintain that specific engine?


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Lol. Yeah hence the in "initially".
> 
> Is there a way of avoiding rebuilds if you know how to maintain that specific engine?


Full service history is no guarantee, mine had full mazda!

You have to let them warm up before using and let them idle for a minute before switching off and make sure you change the oil every 6k, I change mine every 3.

The oil Mazda recommends is too thin for the apex seals and bearings, they guy who rebuilt mine (Ben @ rotary revs in Batley) will only warranty the engine if I use 10 40 oil.

A standard build there is £2250, you can get them cheaper but these guys are the dogs dangles when it comes to Rotary's.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Astra turbo, nothing exciting but it's fun driving to work and back


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

View attachment 149615


----------



## strongboes (Mar 17, 2009)

I thought some may be interested in what it sounds like, it's not clean as you can see and there were cars passing. I can take a much better one at my other address.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

strongboes said:


> I thought some may be interested in what it sounds like, it's not clean as you can see and there were cars passing. I can take a much better one at my other address.


Still to this day one of the best M5s... An awesome 5 Litre V8 BEAST!

A few friends have them and love borrowing them occasionally but they are very tail happy on bends lol!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

chris l said:


> I have a RX8, 56k miles and needed an engine rebuild, which cost £3250 but I did have her ported and remapped, she should be pushing 250ish brake now and handles like a dream!


3250 to get 250bhp. Bl00dy hell. I spent half that and had 401bhp lol.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Won't post a picture of mine. I have a sh1tty ten year old diesel vectra that smokes like a bast4rd had 3 tyres that have slow punctures and a clutch that doesn't release properly sometimes lol.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Won't post a picture of mine. I have a sh1tty ten year old diesel vectra that smokes like a bast4rd had 3 tyres that have slow punctures and a clutch that doesn't release properly sometimes lol.


Didn't you hAve the same car As us??

Ours blew up


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> Didn't you hAve the same car As us??
> 
> Ours blew up


I have no idea I don't know what car you've got lol.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> I have no idea I don't know what car you've got lol.


Must have been someone else


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> Must have been someone else


My last car was an orange 401bhp 3litre turbo supra. And I doubt you had one of them lol.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> My last car was an orange 401bhp 3litre turbo supra. And I doubt you had one of them lol.


Yeah you're right it was someone else.

This is what happens when the kids. Are of school to long. Your head goes squashy.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> Yeah you're right it was someone else.
> 
> This is what happens when the kids. Are of school to long. Your head goes squashy.


Lol. The very thought of having kids makes my head want to explode so I can imagine.


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Just had mine de chromed


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> 3250 to get 250bhp. Bl00dy hell. I spent half that and had 401bhp lol.


the engine had a full ground rebuild which cost £2250, the bridge porting, BHR coil packs, leads, plugs, toyo sport full manifold back system and remap made up the difference.

The quoted 250bhp is a conservative guesstimate, the claim for the Toyo system gains is 20-25 BHP,porting 30% and the remap 10-a5%, add that to 231 and you have more than 250 but we both know claims aren't facts, until shes been on a dyno ill never really know for sure.

She now red lines at 10K RPM, better on fuel 22MPG rather than 16 and is like ****e off a shovel and more fun to drive than any piston engine, im telling you, you cant beat a good old ****le to put a smile on your face, day or night :whistling:


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> 3250 to get 250bhp. Bl00dy hell. I spent half that and had 401bhp lol.


Yer but using a supra is cheating, it's the easiest car to tune! My missis is still banging on about getting another.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

My current car



Ford Fiesta 1.4TDCI Titanium 5dr

Currently saving for my next car hopefully in a year or so's time I can get a 2010-11 version of this... 



Nissan GTR Black Edition


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Bored at work and waiting for a furnace to reach 500C sooooo;

Took this at Rother Valley Country Park at the weekend.

Yes she needs washing........... lowering... and mapping but just keeping her tip top is expensive enough haha


----------



## TOPX (Oct 21, 2011)

59 plate BMW 320D


----------



## Felipe92 (Dec 10, 2013)

My car is on the right, Opel Combo 1.7 Cdti


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

my rx8


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Just got the Mrs a new car a couple weeks back so i treated myself to one of these bad boys lol as you can tell i was happy with my new toy


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

My german whip!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I just want A car but my ****ty paying job wont allow it!


----------



## Mikeyjae (Nov 17, 2013)

After a nice detail clean.


----------



## wesdude (Aug 3, 2010)

Robbie789 said:


> Corsa VXR 'Burg edition












Snap


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a battered A4 tdi estate, bombproof tank of a thing...

And I recently treated the mrs to:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

volkswagen sharan and a ford focus. was going to take a photo but fell asleep with boredom.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## peterdwarf (Jan 6, 2014)

1997 celica st

Cost me 575 quid had it for 8 months


----------



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

97 Civic, nothing special, 126k miles and runs like new though, insurance group 17 for some reason though so they get me for that only being 20 with it all in my name.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

My 86 BMW M535i Hartge














































Currently looks like this 



















Oh ye, it does this too lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

big pete said:


> Blah cba to go outside. 13plate range rover sport and a mk5 golf gti as a run around. But I'm 33 so insurance is cheaper than you youngsters!


I pay £300 per month Insurance for the x5 I just bought her  takes the fecking ****!!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

1manarmy said:


>


You seed to have that wrapped white mate with the rims blackened :thumbup1:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Hoping to get a bug eye in about 2 years


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> I pay £300 per month Insurance for the x5 I just bought her  takes the fecking ****!!


Honestly don't see the point in this lol you must have a very good job


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Lmao at £300pm on insurance, you must be 15 and live in Iraq surely!?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Silvaback said:


> Lmao at £300pm on insurance, you must be 15 and live in Iraq surely!?


She's 25 and it's a 4.4 litre mate lol


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> She's 25 and it's a 4.4 litre mate lol


I cover a 5.4 E55 AMG, 3.5 M535, Mk1 Astra 2.0 turbo, 1.4tfsi A1 and a few other sheds for £800pa

Get her on traders mate lol


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> She's 25 and it's a 4.4 litre mate lol


All that cash just to get your hole haha, she must be a bit special tekkers


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

tom1981 said:


> All that cash just to get your hole haha, she must be a bit special tekkers


Lol na mate i dont drive and don't want to iether so she is my cheuffer, can't have her driving me about in any old box. Man's got style :lol:


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol na mate i dont drive and don't want to iether so she is my cheuffer, can't have her driving me about in any old box. Man's got style :lol:


Lucky fecker, you've got it sorted mate I must admit haha


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

This is my current car since I wrote my last one off... Audi a4 2.0T Quattro special edition for me next, when insurance goes down


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

IGotTekkers said:


> I pay £300 per month Insurance for the x5 I just bought her  takes the fecking ****!!


it gets better with NCB! £550 a year fully comp with business miles attached, £300 for the golf


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Anyone here a fan of classic G-wagons? The old 463s are bloody gorgeous.

And De Loreans lol :laugh: ****e build but novelty value defo.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Merkleman said:


>


Needs some modding :thumbup1:


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

My 563bhp Fiat Coupe, most powerful 2l 20v Turbo in the country... now sold.


----------



## Lazy G (Apr 15, 2014)

Silvaback said:


> I cover a 5.4 E55 AMG, 3.5 M535, Mk1 Astra 2.0 turbo, 1.4tfsi A1 and a few other sheds for £800pa
> 
> Get her on traders mate lol


3.0 535


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Lazy G said:


> 3.0 535


False.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Just got rid of the R32 to clear up some funds for a Merc CLA which arrives in November so jumping about in a wee Mini Cooper S JCW for now







not the actual car but the same colour spec etc


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

p.cullen said:


> Just got rid of the R32 to clear up some funds for a Merc CLA which arrives in November so jumping about in a wee Mini Cooper S JCW for now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DI really want DPB R32 as well


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

p.cullen said:


> Just got rid of the R32 to clear up some funds for a Merc CLA which arrives in November so jumping about in a wee Mini Cooper S JCW for now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Driving around Glasgow in the merc your going to get very acquainted with the local polis haha nice though mate


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

H_JM_S said:


> DI really want DPB R32 as well


one of the best cars i have owned, got mines with 20k on the clock and sold it with 55k, if you get one make sure you get one with the Recaro buckets they make the car easier to sell and make the interior look alot better as they look pretty dated inside tbh. oh and invest in some shares in a Petrol Company :lol:


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

MFM said:


> My 563bhp Fiat Coupe, most powerful 2l 20v Turbo in the country... now sold.
> 
> View attachment 153941
> 
> ...


Nice. But technically it's not yours, anymore.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

tom1981 said:


> Driving around Glasgow in the merc your going to get very acquainted with the local polis haha nice though mate


haha i already know them pretty well after driving round in the R32 for the last 2years 

in all seriousness tho there is loads of youngsters cutting about in fancy cars these days so its not uncommon, and after all im in my late 20s so not exactly young anymore


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

Golf gtd


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Danjal said:


> View attachment 148987


is that the James Bond 'invisible car'? Sweet...where can I buy one?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

ReissDench said:


> Just wanted to see what everyone else had here's mine only 18 so nothing special


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Cars balls but I do have a go faster roof rack on it!


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Theseus said:


> is that the James Bond 'invisible car'? Sweet...where can I buy one?


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Danjal said:


> View attachment 154055


too bad 'M' has passed away.....


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

Work Truck.



Weekend Car.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

p.cullen said:


> one of the best cars i have owned, got mines with 20k on the clock and sold it with 55k, if you get one make sure you get one with the Recaro buckets they make the car easier to sell and make the interior look alot better as they look pretty dated inside tbh. oh and invest in some shares in a Petrol Company :lol:


Yeah I want a DPB, 3 door, dsg with recaros  I'm expecting fuel to be bad ... especially as most of my driving is around town lol


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

H_JM_S said:


> Yeah I want a DPB, 3 door, dsg with recaros  I'm expecting fuel to be bad ... especially as most of my driving is around town lol


exact same as mines mate except i had a milltek on aswel, defo kill the mpg drivin in town but lets be honest you dont buy that car for its awesome fuel economy :lol:

if you need any advice or that on it mate feel free to ask more than happy to help you out.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

p.cullen said:


> exact same as mines mate except i had a milltek on aswel, defo kill the mpg drivin in town but lets be honest you dont buy that car for its awesome fuel economy :lol:
> 
> if you need any advice or that on it mate feel free to ask more than happy to help you out.


please don't say it was a non-res!? That would've been perfect! Exactly mate I don't care about MPG when doing 4-5k a year. Brilliant mate I may drop you a PM when I start looking properly!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Il have this for a while now : )


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

H_JM_S said:


> please don't say it was a non-res!? That would've been perfect! Exactly mate I don't care about MPG when doing 4-5k a year. Brilliant mate I may drop you a PM when I start looking properly!


Haha yeah it was a non res to start with but I changed it to resonated after 5 months it was just to loud and started annoying me on motorway driving. Amazing sound tho!


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

p.cullen said:


> Haha yeah it was a non res to start with but I changed it to resonated after 5 months it was just to loud and started annoying me on motorway driving. Amazing sound tho!


Yeah I've heard vids and there is droan constantly with a non-res .... even with a standard exhaust they sound amazing!


----------



## wtw (Jan 10, 2013)

Silvaback said:


> My 86 BMW M535i Hartge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is fuccking awesome mate!


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

wtw said:


> That is fuccking awesome mate!


Lol thanks, it a labour of love that's for sure


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

My Nissan Skyline R33


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Just found a playstation hooked up under the seats!


----------



## PumpN (Jul 5, 2014)

Silvaback said:


> My 86 BMW M535i Hartge


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

PumpN said:


> Unreal, im currently on the market for a E30 325i Sport, cant beat the classics.


Cheers man!

Just noticed it look like I took the pics on a potato! I'll upload some proper shots later

Haven't drove it for a year


----------



## PumpN (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

This was my car up until last year when I found out the misses was having twins.

Bought it when I was only 20 years old. Not bad I guess


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Craig92 said:


> This was my car up until last year when I found out the misses was having twins.
> 
> Bought it when I was only 20 years old. Not bad I guess


I have identical girls .........goodluck


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

My 3.0ltr dirty derv


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

PumpN said:


> My new toy, E30 325i Sport.
> 
> View attachment 155429


Dreamyyyyy!!


----------



## will69176 (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Shaun84 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Scott9585 said:


> My 3.0ltr dirty derv


Nice. Is yours an LCI model? What bulbs you using for the halos?


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

tuktuk said:


> Nice. Is yours an LCI model? What bulbs you using for the halos?


Not sure tbh mate I know the e90 lci is in 09+ but not sure about the e93.

The bulbs were from eBay, 29.99 I believe and took 5 minutes to fit. Great little buy, much better than the standard orange


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Me 330D


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

My new beast :/


----------



## Getting-Lean (Jul 18, 2014)

Some very nice cars in here... Might start another thread titled "how much debt you got" lol


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Scott9585 said:


> Not sure tbh mate I know the e90 lci is in 09+ but not sure about the e93.
> 
> The bulbs were from eBay, 29.99 I believe and took 5 minutes to fit. Great little buy, much better than the standard orange


Il have to have a look on the bay. Mine still has the original gold/orange looking ones in, looks so much better with the white.


----------



## johnzx6 (Jun 29, 2014)

this is my daily!


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Noaudi.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

BMW 335i convertible


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

New toy


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

lotus said:


> New toy


Jealous! I love this car:wub:


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

stephaniex said:


> Jealous! I love this car:wub:


You wouldn't be jealous of the petrol I put in it


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

lotus said:


> You wouldn't be jealous of the petrol I put in it


I bet its a guzzler!


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

lotus said:


> New toy


Where you from?

I'm in the process of modding my 335i.

Would be interested in a drag ?


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

Wardy33 said:


> Where you from?
> 
> I'm in the process of modding my 335i.
> 
> Would be interested in a drag ?


I'm from Durham mate bit far for a race lol . If your going stage 2 at 400+ bhp you'd beat me in a straight line anyway


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

lotus said:


> I'm from Durham mate bit far for a race lol . If your going stage 2 at 400+ bhp you'd beat me in a straight line anyway


I'm going

JB4 tune

Intake

Intercooler

Down pipes

Oil cooler

420-460bhp


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

stephaniex said:


> I bet its a guzzler!


The car is, but are you? :whistling:


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

I need a new car, anyone giving one away  lol


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> The car is, but are you? :whistling:


Wouldn't you like to know :innocent:

I cant say on here, some one might get upset that I'm not being very lady like again:whistling:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

latsius said:


> I need a new car, anyone giving one away  lol


Lovely car!


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Plate said:


> Lovely car!


Cheers mate, more or less under the possesion of the old man nowdays !


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

stephaniex said:


> Wouldn't you like to know :innocent:
> 
> I cant say on here, some one might get upset that I'm not being very lady like again:whistling:


Sign up to MA it would be welcomed there


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Fortunatus said:


> Sign up to MA it would be welcomed there


I've asked to join AL but not accepted yet, don't you have to be a gold member to be able to join MA?


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

I think for the sake of the guzzler question and I speak for all men on here, they should let this one slide and bring you in :bounce:


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Fortunatus said:


> I think for the sake of the guzzler question and I speak for all men on here, they should let this one slide and bring you in :bounce:


 :innocent:


----------



## SteveO_L (Apr 23, 2015)

Here's mine - 2008 V8 s-tronic model


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

SteveO_L said:


> Here's mine - 2008 V8 s-tronic model
> 
> View attachment 173884
> 
> ...


OMG :wub: :wub:


----------



## SteveO_L (Apr 23, 2015)

And one of its **** lol -


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

SteveO_L said:


> And one of its **** lol -
> 
> View attachment 173886


Why don't you jog on lol


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

On track


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

I am extremely broke


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have had way too many cars to remember lol

Got Nova sri with gsi bodykit on and 2l redtop engine, leaves most cars for dead 



and with my other toy lol



My astra 1.8 sxi which im gonna be putting a z20let (2l turbo) in soon





Obviously not a car but this is my pride and joy cbr400rr


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

walton21 said:


> I have had way too many cars to remember lol
> 
> Got Nova sri with gsi bodykit on and 2l redtop engine, leaves most cars for dead
> 
> ...


Those 2l red tops used to be insanely fast and fun to watch on the road. I remember many a race with those things in my prelude.... and losing badly! ha. Watching them try to stop with standard brakes was equally as fun!


----------



## Chivvy (Nov 10, 2012)

400 brake! :thumb:


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

wilko1985 said:


> Those 2l red tops used to be insanely fast and fun to watch on the road. I remember many a race with those things in my prelude.... and losing badly! ha. Watching them try to stop with standard brakes was equally as fun!


They are immensely quick mate mines running at about 157bhp but in a car that weighs bugger all its mental, i gave a 3l bmw a run for its money i even pulled over to let him past and he couldnt pass me haha.

The smell and the sound of a redtop just reminds me of the 90's its so good  .

The nova has 2l brakes on so no problem stopping


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

SteveO_L said:


> Here's mine - 2008 V8 s-tronic model
> 
> View attachment 173884
> 
> ...


Glasgow?

Car is probably worth more than the house it's parked outside. :lol:


----------



## atencorps (Apr 25, 2009)

either there are alot of rich dudes on this site or there are alot who are renting their cars from the finance companies.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

atencorps said:


> either there are alot of rich dudes on this site or there are alot who are renting their cars from the finance companies.


Most people finance/lease these days and take out car loans, acting all stush tryna front like they're ballin' when inside there wallet really looks like










That's no shots or disrespect to anyone in the thread, i don't know everyones situations, but that's just the 'general' reality. Conspicuous consumption/keeping up with the jones, etc...


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Most people finance/lease these days and take out car loans, acting all stush tryna front like they're ballin' when inside there wallet really looks like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leasing gets a bad rep, understandable in the case that there are lads out there making themselves broke just so they can drive around in the latest BMW... but in most cases, leasing a car is actually a pretty cost-effective deal that gives you peace of mind knowing that the money you're paying covers the majority of the costs of motoring (besides the obvious one, fuel). I lease, but I'm certainly not breaking my bank over it and it's not just to impress (though it's lovely driving around in a new 15 plate with all the gadgets, not gonna lie).

You pay a certain amount a month, probably a couple of hundred quid for a sensible car after the initial downpayment (which was only £45 for my Ford Fiesta Titanium 1.6, which I absolutely LOVE). In most cases, that money covers basically renting the car which as I said is a brand spanking new model, insurance, tax, MOT, breakdown and repairs, and if you've been involved in an accident by the time you're due for contract renewal the price doesn't go up, and to top it all off if you write the car off or it gets stolen you're not financially invested in it. Only downside is that you don't get to keep the car at the end of the lease, but considering everything you get thrown in for a couple of hundred a month it's almost like you're not paying for the car anyway. Just lovely to have complete peace of mind that the only extra you're going to spend on the car is petrol and minor damage that isn't covered, everything else is already paid for 

The above, compared to buying a second hand car and hoping that it's as good as appears, paying separately for insurance, tax & MOT, hoping nothing goes wrong with the car at some point lest you'll have to fork out for repairs, and losing out on your initial investment if the car is written off, stolen or damaged beyond what you can afford to repair without feeling like you've practically lost out on your investment... never going back to that again, personally.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Most people finance/lease these days and take out car loans, acting all stush tryna front like they're ballin' when inside there wallet really looks like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some people are gonna get so butthurt about that lol

but its the truth.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Most people finance/lease these days and take out car loans, acting all stush tryna front like they're ballin' when inside there wallet really looks like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're the type of guy that thinks others make themselves struggle so they can look good just because you drive a b reg corsa.. There are good jobs out there mate and believe it or not some people actually do well for themselves..


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> some people are gonna get so butthurt about that lol
> 
> but its the truth.


Only the Mercedes finance lads living beyond their means are gonna get butthurt by that, most of us grown men in here that lease know what it actually entails :wink:


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

I said:


> Only the Mercedes finance lads living beyond their means are gonna get butthurt by that' date=' most of us grown men in here that lease know what it actually entails :wink: [/quote']
> 
> hey i never said there way anything wrong with it, i know of a good few people that do lease.
> 
> ...


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

> Leasing gets a bad rep, understandable in the case that there are lads out there making themselves broke just so they can drive around in the latest BMW... but in most cases, leasing a car is actually a pretty cost-effective deal that gives you peace of mind knowing that the money you're paying covers the majority of the costs of motoring (besides the obvious one, fuel). I lease, but I'm certainly not breaking my bank over it and it's not just to impress (though it's lovely driving around in a new 15 plate with all the gadgets, not gonna lie).
> 
> You pay a certain amount a month, probably a couple of hundred quid for a sensible car after the initial downpayment (which was only £45 for my Ford Fiesta Titanium 1.6, which I absolutely LOVE). In most cases, that money covers basically renting the car which as I said is a brand spanking new model, insurance, tax, MOT, breakdown and repairs, and if you've been involved in an accident by the time you're due for contract renewal the price doesn't go up, and to top it all off if you write the car off or it gets stolen you're not financially invested in it. Only downside is that you don't get to keep the car at the end of the lease, but considering everything you get thrown in for a couple of hundred a month it's almost like you're not paying for the car anyway. Just lovely to have complete peace of mind that the only extra you're going to spend on the car is petrol and minor damage that isn't covered, everything else is already paid for
> 
> The above, compared to buying a second hand car and hoping that it's as good as appears, paying separately for insurance, tax & MOT, hoping nothing goes wrong with the car at some point lest you'll have to fork out for repairs, and losing out on your initial investment if the car is written off, stolen or damaged beyond what you can afford to repair without feeling like you've practically lost out on your investment... never going back to that again, personally.


I understand man, trust me, not hating on people do it. Sounds like you've been sensible with the choice of car you picked, it's the people who lease a car outside their means that I'm aiming that post at, I know people that work minmum wage jobs and leasing Audi's, it's like why?

But totally understandable, my car is luckily reliable, one owner, same mechanic has worked on it from the beginnning and I'm using him, but I understand everyone can't be as fortunate.



Plate said:


> You're the type of guy that thinks others make themselves struggle so they can look good just because you drive a b reg corsa.. There are good jobs out there mate and believe it or not some people actually do well for themselves..


 Did you read the part where I said no disrespect to anyone? wasn't a shot at anyone, of course I understand some people will take out loans they CAN comfortably afford, however a lot of people don't, hence my 'general' point. Regardless of your argument, my point still remains true.


----------



## SteveO_L (Apr 23, 2015)

Smitch said:


> Glasgow?
> 
> Car is probably worth more than the house it's parked outside. :lol:


Yep, it is.

If you can find me any houses there for 40k I'll take all of them!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Most people finance/lease these days and take out car loans, acting all stush tryna front like they're ballin' when inside there wallet really looks like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's face it though, most people aren't gonna save up tens of thousands of pounds to buy a car.

If you've got £500 a month spare to make payments on a nice car with then why not? It's not what i'd do as i find it hard to justify nowadays (having lost tons of money on cars over the years), but if it makes someone happy and they can afford it then fair play.

Now what i don't get is people who live in sh1t properties or at home with their parents and drive really flashy cars, that to me says you've got your priorities all wrong.

Lad i work with who's 21 has a cousin not much older than him driving an Audi R8 and living at home with his parents, now if that was me when i was younger my folks would have rightly said that if you can afford to drive that then you can afford to support yourself, and would have kicked me out for being a p1ss taking little cvnt. :lol:


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

I'd rather save my money up to buy a house than drive about in an audi r8, yeah it's an awesome car but at the end of the day will that get you a mortgage?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> hey i never said there way anything wrong with it, i know of a good few people that do lease.
> 
> just me personally if im gonna own something i like to have it payed off..
> 
> just how i am.


Sounds like you're talking about financing rather than leasing though mate.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ReissDench said:


> Just wanted to see what everyone else had here's mine only 18 so nothing special


sure ive seen that car about lol


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

SteveO_L said:


> Yep, it is.
> 
> If you can find me any houses there for 40k I'll take all of them!


People obviously underestimate the house prices in Glasgow :laugh:


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

Sambuca said:


> sure ive seen that car about lol


You from the midlands mate


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

p.cullen said:


> People obviously underestimate the house prices in Glasgow :laugh:


alot more pricey up here in the north of scotland mate

i tried looking for houses down near glasgow area..its not actually to bad the pricing.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> alot more pricey up here in the north of scotland mate
> 
> i tried looking for houses down near glasgow area..its not actually to bad the pricing.


all depends on the area mate, there are some right bad places but some right good places. Im looking at houses just now and for what i want theres no chance i could move into a nice area in glasgow for my budget.

theres a house on the outskirts of glasgow im looking at for 190k but if i was to move into the same house in a decent area in glasgow ur talking 50-60k more for the same house.

by north are you talking aberdeen? or anywhere else


----------



## SteveO_L (Apr 23, 2015)

Jboy67 said:


> alot more pricey up here in the north of scotland mate
> 
> i tried looking for houses down near glasgow area..its not actually to bad the pricing.


Depends what area of Glasgow i suppose, like all areas some are cheap, some are expensive. The south side of Glasgow is now becoming one of the most expensive areas to live in Scotland, just behind Aberdeen (where i'm assuming you're from) with Edinburgh leading the way as always. If you go 5 miles outside Glasgow in any direction the house prices get a lot better.

But if you'd prefer to see car value > house value...


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Let's face it though, most people aren't gonna save up tens of thousands of pounds to buy a car.
> 
> If you've got £500 a month spare to make payments on a nice car with then why not? It's not what i'd do as i find it hard to justify nowadays (having lost tons of money on cars over the years), but if it makes someone happy and they can afford it then fair play.
> 
> ...


Bit harsh, some people actually like their family


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm big into the modded car scene, it's the 1.3gl with rip speed air filter and backbox, riding low on cut springs too!


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I'm big into the modded car scene, it's the 1.3gl with rip speed air filter and backbox, riding low on cut springs too!


Mate,that looks ****ing awesome.

Where did you get the graphics done?

****,I just noticed a "for sale" sign on it.

I know it's probably way more than I can afford,but what do you want for it?


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I'm big into the modded car scene, it's the 1.3gl with rip speed air filter and backbox, riding low on cut springs too!


Mate,that looks ****ing awesome.

Where did you get the graphics done?

****,I just noticed a "for sale" sign on it.

I know it's probably way more than I can afford,but what do you want for it?


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

SteveO_L said:


> Depends what area of Glasgow i suppose, like all areas some are cheap, some are expensive. The south side of Glasgow is now becoming one of the most expensive areas to live in Scotland, just behind Aberdeen (where i'm assuming you're from) with Edinburgh leading the way as always. If you go 5 miles outside Glasgow in any direction the house prices get a lot better.
> 
> But if you'd prefer to see car value > house value...
> 
> View attachment 173927


get what your saying mate it does depend where in glasgow, i should of stated that..your right there.

and yea aberdeen is just stupidly priced for housing..


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Chrisallan said:


> Mate,that looks ****ing awesome.
> 
> Where did you get the graphics done?
> 
> ...


I'm open to offers over £2000 it's cheap to insure to, and the cloth interior is in pretty good condition too as I've made sure I haven't banged and birds in it (them stains never come out!)

The graphics was a local printers and the wheels I brush painted myself. Are you interested? PM me


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I'm open to offers over £2000 it's cheap to insure to, and the cloth interior is in pretty good condition too as I've made sure I haven't banged and birds in it (them stains never come out!)
> 
> The graphics was a local printers and the wheels I brush painted myself. Are you interested? PM me


£2000 ?!?! more like £700 lol

cut springs - dangerous and p1key as fcuk!

ripspeed air filter - cheap tat


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

DoIEvenLift said:


> £2000 ?!?! more like £700 lol
> 
> cut springs - dangerous and p1key as fcuk!
> 
> ripspeed air filter - cheap tat


Some people just don't appreciate quality when they see it.

You obviously have no idea about cars.

Good day to you,sir.


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I'm open to offers over £2000 it's cheap to insure to, and the cloth interior is in pretty good condition too as I've made sure I haven't banged and birds in it (them stains never come out!)
> 
> The graphics was a local printers and the wheels I brush painted myself. Are you interested? PM me


****ing gutted!

I knew it would be out of my price range,but to be honest I thought it would've been double that.

Some lucky bastards going to get one helluva car and a bargain,to boot.

I'd say "good luck with the sale",but I doubt you'll need it.

I can't believe you would want to sell it,anyway.

What the **** can you buy to top that?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Chrisallan said:


> ****ing gutted!
> 
> I knew it would be out of my price range,but to be honest I thought it would've been double that.
> 
> ...


I think I'm going to start another project as I like doing them up from 'shed to show' it gets some real looks! Makes you feel like a superstar when everyone's pointing and taking pics that's for sure!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I'm open to offers over £2000 it's cheap to insure to, and the cloth interior is in pretty good condition too as I've made sure I haven't banged and birds in it (them stains never come out!)
> 
> The graphics was a local printers and the wheels I brush painted myself. Are you interested? PM me


£2000...those wheels must cost more than that alone mg:

BARGAIN


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

DoIEvenLift said:


> £2000 ?!?! more like £700 lol
> 
> cut springs - dangerous and p1key as fcuk!
> 
> ripspeed air filter - cheap tat


Ripspeed - cheap tat? You clearly know nothing about the modded street or race scene then! It was £25! Hardly cheap! That's half a days wage just on the air filter!

What's your car then? Mx5? Jeep Wrangler? Smart car?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

My baby cost me 3k 12 months ago and only needed basic servicing last year, And hasn't devalued a penny.

I always buy 10 year old cars and run them into the ground most cost effective way of driving.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

gycraig said:


> My baby cost me 3k 12 months ago and only needed basic servicing last year, And hasn't devalued a penny.
> 
> I always buy 10 year old cars and run them into the ground most cost effective way of driving.


Another jap fan! We should get some pics of our cars together? What you say to a meet?


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Jboy67 said:


> get what your saying mate it does depend where in glasgow, i should of stated that..your right there.
> 
> and yea aberdeen is just stupidly priced for housing..


come to Fife,you can't give houses away through here :lol:

cheers shaun


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

the wee man said:


> come to Fife,you can't give houses away through here :lol:
> 
> cheers shaun


Thats because in Fife you eat your young


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Dizzeee said:


> Thats because in Fife you eat your young


and rob you for your trainers :thumbup1:

great place mate 

cheers shaun


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

ellisrimmer said:


> Bit harsh, some people actually like their family


People must be getting soft, why on earth would you want to live with mummy and daddy when you could afford to live on your own in a decent gaff smashing birds and basically doing what the fvck you want 24/7?

Like i said mate, priorities all wrong. All i wanted to do when i was young was be independent, and my folks aren't hard up either so i lived in a nice big house which they weren't even at most of the time so i could pretty much do as i pleased anyway.

Young people are so used to having everything on a plate nowadays it seems that most are scared to cut the apron strings and stand on their own two feet.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Got a new one a few weeks ago, hardly used it since as the wife nicked it!


----------



## SteveO_L (Apr 23, 2015)

Adz said:


> Got a new one a few weeks ago, hardly used it since as the wife nicked it!


Is that the new A3 Cab S-line?

That's a really good looking car, first time i've seen one!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Adz said:


> Got a new one a few weeks ago, hardly used it since as the wife nicked it!


Nice mate really like the shape of the A3's :thumbup1:


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

E92 M3

not mine but looks like this


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

p.cullen said:


> Nice mate really like the shape of the A3's :thumbup1:


We love it, really can't fault it


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Smitch said:


> People must be getting soft, why on earth would you want to live with mummy and daddy when you could afford to live on your own in a decent gaff smashing birds and basically doing what the fvck you want 24/7?
> 
> Like i said mate, priorities all wrong. All i wanted to do when i was young was be independent, and my folks aren't hard up either so i lived in a nice big house which they weren't even at most of the time so i could pretty much do as i pleased anyway.
> 
> Young people are so used to having everything on a plate nowadays it seems that most are scared to cut the apron strings and stand on their own two feet.


So true mate, so many lads my age with mediocre jobs cutting about absolute briefs cause they still stay at home n probably don't even pay digs. As you said priorities all wrong. And why are the young guys with the decent motors posting their age after like it's impressive?

None of you would catch me anyway, not in Mazda 2 tamura! haha


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> E92 M3
> 
> not mine but looks like this


Where you from


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> Where you from


England.. why?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

My little project..


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

andyboro said:


> My little project..
> 
> View attachment 173996


I think that's the one I owned before ha same plate


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> England.. why?


I've got a 335i..


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> I've got a 335i..


cool

im from kent.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> cool
> 
> im from kent.


Cool I'm from romford.. you got csl


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Wardy33 said:


> I think that's the one I owned before ha same plate


lol really?

was it your kinder egg full of coke under the seat? lol

^ actually true!


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

andyboro said:


> lol really?
> 
> was it your kinder egg full of coke under the seat? lol
> 
> ^ actually true!


Haha just checked my plate was 03 bwx haha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Got one of these now;


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

RACK said:


> Got one of these now;


You enjoying it mate? I fancy one tbh although im looking to get an RS4, M3 or C63 next year i hope :thumb: Maybe the S5 3.0 tfsi


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> Cool I'm from romford.. you got csl


nah


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

RACK said:


> Got one of these now;


lookin a big mother F**ker in that avi mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

SkinnyJ said:


> lookin a big mother F**ker in that avi mate


Thanks mate, dropped a touch since then but gained strength. Holding about 15st 6lb last time I checked


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

A1243R said:


> You enjoying it mate? I fancy one tbh although im looking to get an RS4, M3 or C63 next year i hope :thumb: Maybe the S5 3.0 tfsi


At first I wasn't that keen on it but I came from a 330bhp B5 S4 which was very quick/fast. But as soon as you realise what the little R was built for and how to drive it, the thing just makes you smile. Cost nothing to run (compared to a tuned 2.7 V6 twin turbo) I can fix it my self on nigh on most things, the brakes are crazy good (brembo 4pots on the front) and it looks the part.

I love the thing now and would defo have a Mk2 or mk3 cupra R

The cars you've listed above are outstanding. Would seriously have any of them, but be warned that maintaining a motor like that is what's expensive. If it won't cripple you then go for it


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

This is my car really (about 4 weeks ago) just been to see it today and pay the guy should be back on the road in about 3 weeks! ????

Does anyone know what it is?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> View attachment 174049
> 
> 
> This is my car really (about 4 weeks ago) just been to see it today and pay the guy should be back on the road in about 3 weeks! ????
> ...


Is it a nsx?


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> View attachment 174049
> 
> 
> This is my car really (about 4 weeks ago) just been to see it today and pay the guy should be back on the road in about 3 weeks! ????
> ...


Some version of a skyline?


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> View attachment 174049
> 
> 
> This is my car really (about 4 weeks ago) just been to see it today and pay the guy should be back on the road in about 3 weeks! ????
> ...


Tr7


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

Type S. 2.2 GT


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Anyone got it yet?

Another clue - as standard it's a 3.0 inline 6 turbo


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Plate said:


> Is it a nsx?


It is Japanese


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> It is Japanese


Ah it's a supra.. What you using it for? Track days?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Wardy33 said:


> Cool I'm from romford.. you got csl


I was in Romford a few weeks ago, the aroma Indian is pretty good!


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> View attachment 174058
> 
> 
> View attachment 174059
> ...


Mk3 supra.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Plate said:


> Ah it's a supra.. What you using it for? Track days?


I've restored the whole thing, rebuilt engine, all body work sorted (rust cut out, new panels made and welded in and now a basecoat and lacquer paint job in ford frozen white.

Next I've got to make the exhaust, galvafroid and under seal the underneath and MOT.

Then it's back on the road ?? it's the turbo manual one so pretty rare and over the next year I'll get the interior re-leathered and eventually work it up to around 500bhp

I've wanted one of these cars since I was a little kid... How sad is that Eh? Haha


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I've restored the whole thing, rebuilt engine, all body work sorted (rust cut out, new panels made and welded in and now a basecoat and lacquer paint job in ford frozen white.
> 
> Next I've got to make the exhaust, galvafroid and under seal the underneath and MOT.
> 
> ...


Not at all I've always wanted a Reno 5 gt turbo since I was a kid lol

Sounds good mate are you doing everything yourself? What you doing with it when you are done use it as an everyday car?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Plate said:


> Not at all I've always wanted a Reno 5 gt turbo since I was a kid lol
> 
> Sounds good mate are you doing everything yourself? What you doing with it when you are done use it as an everyday car?


Yeh I'll use it as a daily and enjoy it with the odd track day. Yeh most the works been done myself. I'll keep it as an asset, watch them rocket up in value over next 5-10 years


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Yeh I'll use it as a daily and enjoy it with the odd track day. Yeh most the works been done myself. I'll keep it as an asset, watch them rocket up in value over next 5-10 years


Yeh it will be worth some good money with it being in good nick.. Stick a pic up when it's done mate will be good to see it finished


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Plate said:


> Yeh it will be worth some good money with it being in good nick.. Stick a pic up when it's done mate will be good to see it finished




That was it before


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> View attachment 174071
> View attachment 174072
> 
> 
> ...


It looks in good condition there.. Any mods on it when you bought it?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Plate said:


> It looks in good condition there.. Any mods on it when you bought it?


Just the coilovers and mk4 alloys really

Now there's too much to list! Haha


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> I was in Romford a few weeks ago, the aroma Indian is pretty good!


Yeah I like like 2 minutes from their lol that's the Indian I get bro


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Wardy33 said:


> Yeah I like like 2 minutes from their lol that's the Indian I get bro


Haha small world. Garlic chilli chicken was immense.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

this is my current toy................

running a folly forged 2.5 engine built and mapped at zen performance,garret gt3071r turbo,perrin front mount,ceramic coated exhaust etc etc 440bhp with same ftlbs


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

big shrek said:


> this is my current toy................
> 
> running a folly forged 2.5 engine built and mapped at zen performance,garret gt3071r turbo,perrin front mount,ceramic coated exhaust etc etc 440bhp with same ftlbs


i bet that goes like the clappers


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

troponin said:


> i bet that goes like the clappers


erm i believe the quote is.....................goes like a scalded dog/stabbed rat,**** off a teflon stick etc etc

yeah she is a beast mate and with it being the larger 2.5 its pulls from low down and i have no lag..................i freakin love it


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Not a huge Scooby fan but that sounds like a proper one


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Adz said:


> Not a huge Scooby fan but that sounds like a proper one


this is my 2nd scoob. i think when im done with this i have to scratch the v8 itch and get a monaro vxr


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

its a wallet lightening experience............


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

big shrek said:


> this is my 2nd scoob. i think when im done with this i have to scratch the v8 itch and get a monaro vxr


I had a 15 plate Mustang last night in my 335i I was suprised


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Wardy33 said:


> I had a 15 plate Mustang last night in my 335i I was suprised


yeah the v8 will be no match for the power of my scoob,its more about the noise...................who doesnt love the sound of a big gurgling v8


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

big shrek said:


> yeah the v8 will be no match for the power of my scoob,its more about the noise...................who doesnt love the sound of a big gurgling v8


Have you thought of changing your exhaust manifold to change the sound? Forget equal length manifolds and that crap flat sound!


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Have you thought of changing your exhaust manifold to change the sound? Forget equal length manifolds and that crap flat sound!


Huh? Mine has unequal headers so it sounds like a scooby should, don't like the equal manifold sound.......sounds like a trevved up honda


----------



## onree (Feb 18, 2015)

My rice rocket


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

onree said:


> View attachment 174222
> 
> 
> My rice rocket


I still miss mine!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

big shrek said:


> Huh? Mine has unequal headers so it sounds like a scooby should, don't like the equal manifold sound.......sounds like a trevved up honda


Ahh sorry mate I assumed you would have gone to equal length headers for the bhp....


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Ahh sorry mate I assumed you would have gone to equal length headers for the bhp....


Nah mate the unequal are good for well over 500bhp so no need really plus I didn't have the car built, i bought it like it for a very reasonable price


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

One of my all time favorite cars in my teen years. Really, really wanted one of those!


----------



## onree (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm telling a lie really. This was my last car before I sold up and left the UK.

I've driven quite a few fast modded cars in the past, nothing compares to the rawness and pull of the old Nissan GTI-R.

I was only running 1.0 bar -1.3 bar of boost on a controller on what I thought was standard internals. Damn I miss that car!


----------



## onree (Feb 18, 2015)

wilko1985 said:


> One of my all time favorite cars in my teen years. Really, really wanted one of those!


Which car?


----------



## wilko1985 (May 17, 2010)

onree said:


> Which car?


The pulsar, I forgot to press reply with quote when I wanted to reply.....


----------

